# Mac Betriebssystem auf Windows installieren möglich?



## PhoenixEX (8. Dezember 2015)

*Mac Betriebssystem auf Windows installieren möglich?*

Hallo,

ich hätte mal ne Frage
Ist es möglich, ein Mac Betriebssystem auf einem Windows Rechner zu installieren sprich Windows löschen und OS X installieren?
Ist es überhaupt empfehlenswert? oder sollte man lieber doch ein MAC PC kaufen?
Danke


----------



## Bunkasan (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mac Betriebssystem auf Windows installieren möglich?*

Moin,

ja, nein, und ja.

Bitte.


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mac Betriebssystem auf Windows installieren möglich?*

Kommt immer auf die Hardware an ob es wirklich empfehlenswert ist, möglich ist es wohl immer.
Da Mac OS allerdings dafür programiert wurde um auf der dafür konzipierten Hardware zu laufen würde ich das eher nicht empfehlen.
Wenn du von Windows weg willst schau dir lieber Linux an.


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mac Betriebssystem auf Windows installieren möglich?*

Geht aber mit Einschränkungen.

Hast du die Perfekte Hackintosh Hardware geht es relativ Problemlos.

Passt etwas nicht, so ist es oft sehr umständlich das System sauber zum laufen zu bekommen und jedes Update wird zur reinsten Glückssache ob das System danach noch startet...

Es gibt eine Internetseite welche sie sehr intensiv mit diesem Thema beschäftigt und auch Tools zur vereinfachung zur verfügung stellt... 
Ich poste diese nicht hier, um nicht gegen irgendwelche Regeln, von denen ich nicht mal was weiss, zu verstossen.


----------



## Netter_Support (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mac Betriebssystem auf Windows installieren möglich?*

Hallo iHusoo91, 

was du meinst ist ein Hackintosh Rechner. Machbar ist das. Gibt auch viele funktionierende Windoof Kisten mit Hackintosh. 
Obs empfelenswert ist, muss doch jeder für sich entscheiden. Mal eben installieren und fertig ist da nicht. Treiber installieren mit Doppelklick, u.ä. funktioniert nicht. 
Das was nicht läuft wird meines Wissens im Terminal/CMD also per Console ausgebügelt.

Aber grundsätzlich gibt es keine Garantie dafür, das du auf deinem Rechner ein funktionierendes Hackintosh zusammen bekommst. Da hat es dann etwas mit vorhandener Hardware, und dem Willen es umzusetzen zu wollen, zu tun. 


Viele Grüße


----------



## _maxe (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mac Betriebssystem auf Windows installieren möglich?*

Nur mit sehr sehr viel gefummel.
Wenn du ein OS willst das sich änlich wie OSX bedienen lässt kannst du aber auch zu Linux greifen.
Da hast du viele Optionen, zumindest es optisch wie ein OSX wirken zu lassen.

Manche Apple eigenen Sachen gibts nicht, aber es sieht hübsch aus. ^^

Werf mal ein blick auf Elementary OS. Das orientiert sich sehr stark an OSX.


----------



## PhoenixEX (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mac Betriebssystem auf Windows installieren möglich?*

Hey Leute,

naja ist anscheinend ja nicht empfehlenswert deswegen belasse ich es lieber
Aber hätte eine andere Frage


Folgendes
1XPC 1XMac
PC ist Windows, Mac ist halt OSX
Kann man mithilfe eines Programms sowohl 1ne Tastatur für beide Geräte verwenden und eine Muas, mit der man zwischen den Bildschirmen hin und her switschen kann?
Danke
MfG


----------



## Jimini (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mac Betriebssystem auf Windows installieren möglich?*



iHusoo91 schrieb:


> Folgendes
> 1XPC 1XMac
> PC ist Windows, Mac ist halt OSX
> Kann man mithilfe eines Programms sowohl 1ne Tastatur für beide Geräte verwenden und eine Muas, mit der man zwischen den Bildschirmen hin und her switschen kann?


Dazu bräuchte man ein Programm, welches auf beiden Systemen läuft und miteinander verbunden ist, da ja kommuniziert werden müsste, wo die Eingabegeräte gerade aktiv sind. Ich vermute, dass es sowas nicht gibt. Du kannst aber nach einem passenden Switch schauen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Mokii (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mac Betriebssystem auf Windows installieren möglich?*



Jimini schrieb:


> Dazu bräuchte man ein Programm, welches auf beiden Systemen läuft und miteinander verbunden ist, da ja kommuniziert werden müsste, wo die Eingabegeräte gerade aktiv sind. Ich vermute, dass es sowas nicht gibt. Du kannst aber nach einem passenden Switch schauen.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Mit dem Switch ist definitv das einfachst, hab bei mir zuhause auch einfach so n 10€ Teil und das fuktioniert wunderbar.
Kanns per Schalter oder per Tastenkombination umstellem um ziwschen den PC´s/Mac´s zu wechseln. Also glaub für dich das leichteste. 

graatz
Mokii


----------



## 666mille (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mac Betriebssystem auf Windows installieren möglich?*

Installier doch einfach VirtualBox und lass OS X auf der Virtualisierten Maschine laufen


----------



## Acemonty (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mac Betriebssystem auf Windows installieren möglich?*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Geht aber mit Einschränkungen.
> 
> Hast du die Perfekte Hackintosh Hardware geht es relativ Problemlos.
> 
> ...




Ganz genauso ist es. Davon abzuraten find ich völlig blödsinnig, da ein gut angepasstes Hackintosh-System keine Nachteile und meist sogar nur Vorteile gegenüber einem echte Mac bietet. Denn du kannst dort deutlich mehr Leistung zur Verfügung stellen.
Jedoch muss man halt genau auf die Hardwareauswahl achten und kann nicht einfach einbauen was man will


----------



## _maxe (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mac Betriebssystem auf Windows installieren möglich?*



666mille schrieb:


> Installier doch einfach VirtualBox und lass OS X auf der Virtualisierten Maschine laufen


Ist aber leider auch nicht so einfach


----------



## Four2Seven (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mac Betriebssystem auf Windows installieren möglich?*

Beide Varianten sind mit Gefrickel verbunden, sowohl eine VM als auch ein Hackintosh selbst. Meiner läuft glücklicherweise (mit Backups nach jeder getätigten Änderung am System), hatte aber auch bestimmte Hardware aufgrund diverser Guides gekauft. Mittlerweile ist es ein Dual-Boot System mit Windows und Mac OS X.


----------



## denndenn312 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mac Betriebssystem auf Windows installieren möglich?*

Also ich schreibe hier von einem Hackintosh 
Mit den richtigen Komponenten und dazu ein mit Ozmosis geflashtes "Bios" ist das ganze ohne gefrickel zu lösen.

Auf meinem alten PC lief auch OSX, eine R9 290 Tri-X OC zum laufen zu überreden war Arbeit, ging aber auch


----------



## martin3885 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mac Betriebssystem auf Windows installieren möglich?*

Hatte vor 3-4 Jahren auch ein Hackintosh gehabt. 
War ein i7-860 mit Gigabyte Mainboard. 16GB Ram. Man muss nur darauf achten das die Hardware unterstützt wird. 
Mein System lief sehr stabil und ohne Probleme. Nächster PC wird wieder einer mit OSX. 
Da ich eh nur Fotos und Videos berarbeite und nicht zocke.


----------



## Raptorit (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mac Betriebssystem auf Windows installieren möglich?*

gibt doch auch fertige VB images


----------



## nonamez78 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mac Betriebssystem auf Windows installieren möglich?*

Für mich waren die Hackintoshs damals der Einstieg in die Intel Macs (zu Zeiten von OS X 10.6). Meinen Doppelkern G5 wollte ich nicht loslassen, für einen komplett neuen Mac war es zu früh. Vor 1-2 Jahren hatte ich mir noch mal den Spaß gemacht und einen neu zusammen gestellten PC mit OS X 10.9 getestet. Ergebnis war wie 2006/2007 rum:
es funtkioniert viel, solange die Hardware in irgendeiner Form in einem Mac auftaucht. Aber sobald ein Update kommt (Kernel Tausch etc.) geht nichts bis wenig mehr, im Extremfall startet die Kiste nicht (ich rede nicht mal von Updates, die Hackintoshs ausschliessen sollen).

Für mich ging damit ganz viel von der Einfachheit von OS X flöten. Das OS hat zusammen mit der originalen Hardware eben den Vorteil "langweilig" zu sein. Es funktioniert alles out of the box, wenn etwas nicht geht hat man wenig Chancen auf eine Lösung aus dem Netz, weil es ja bei anderen im Allgemeinen läuft.

Zum kennenlernen ggf. ein guter Ansatz, für ein Produktivsystem würde ich aber nicht drüber nachdenken.

Meine Antwort jetzt mal fernab an jeder Legalität. OS X ist Lizenz seitig an Apple Hardware gebunden, alles andere ist nicht erlaubt und prinzipiel direkt eine Raubkopie. Eine Veränderung von geschlossenem Code ist ebenfalls nicht sauber.


----------

